# Pen and Touch Pads



## mikeylikesit580 (Sep 28, 2010)

sdsester, I have never used one, but I have talked to some people who have the bamboo pen. It seems that there is really no good middle ground, your either spending 150-300 for a bamboo setup which is ok. or upwards of 1000 for a better system. Cad it might work well. But there are alot of cad people at my work at they all prefer just a normal mouse, some kinds like the roller ball things to tho. 

Sorry I could not be of more help.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

My daughter uses one every day for her art in PS.
Way back when I tried one, but I didn't like how it performed. The newer ones seem to be a bit better.
When she gets home, I'll ask her what brand/type she has.

DM


----------



## Silly Burrito (Jun 30, 2011)

Check office supply stores. Every now and then they'll have closeouts on things like this. I picked up a Wacom tablet for around $60 that was normally $200. 

We only really use it to play Pictionary on the TV. For that it works very well, especially if you can't draw. For real honest drawing work, I could see it working nicely.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

My daughter's is a Wacom too.

DM


----------

